
Millionaire John McAfee Arrested in Dominican Republic - wslh
https://news.yahoo.com/millionaire-john-mcafee-arrested-dominican-232017508.html
======
lostgame
'They were suspected of traveling on a yacht carrying high-caliber weapons,
ammunition and military-style gear, officials said.'

This sounds entirely about right. For those who aren't aware, John McAffe is a
_strange_ character [1] known for his paranoia and penchant for illegal
weapons.

On a humorous note, when asked if he still used McAffe antivirus, he stated
'it's annoying. I took it off.'[2]

For some excellent entertainment, grab some popcorn and read his bizarre WIRED
interview: [https://www.wired.com/2012/12/ff-john-mcafees-last-
stand/](https://www.wired.com/2012/12/ff-john-mcafees-last-stand/)

[1]
[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/centralamericaand...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/centralamericaandthecaribbean/belize/9681177/John-
Mcafee-is-bonkers-says-Belize-prime-minister.html)

[2]
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/fcc5bdda-3f36-11e2-a095-00144feabd...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/fcc5bdda-3f36-11e2-a095-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2EZ3tRjaS)

